# Kilmington Quarry & Cement Works, Devon



## Foxylady (Oct 4, 2008)

There have been several quarries worked in the Kilmington area since Roman times, supplying flint and grit for maintaining roads. The quarries on this particular site have been extensively worked for the last fifty years in order to provide sand and grit for the ready mix concrete industry. Prior to that, this site began life at the beginning of WW2, when materials were needed for the construction of airfield runways at Dunkeswell and Smeathorpe. Smeathorpe, also known as Upottery, was used by the 101st Airborne Division, made famous in the book and television series 'Band of Brothers', whereas it was from Dunkeswell that the USA Bombers flew, including Lt. Joseph Kennedy (older brother of President J F Kennedy) on his ill-fated mission when he was subsequently killed in action.

This site is part abandoned and part live, comprising an abandoned Site Office, weighbridge, another building, tank storage area plus old pieces of machinery, and a live area containing the cement works which still supply the necessary materials for ready mix concrete. 

More info can be found here:

http://kilmingtonvillage.com/publications/parish_of_kilmington/parish_of_kilmington.html#Quarries

Visited with Neosea. A big thankyou to Neosea for the driving and thanks to the sat-nav for the bizarre and somewhat interesting route taken. 







*The abandoned section.*






Inside the site office.






Contenders for the 'ugly chair comp'. 











Funky drawer handles and retro tables.











More coming up in a mo.


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 4, 2008)

Another building. Not sure of it's use, although Neosea may know. 











Tank Storage Area.











*The live Section.*

'Space-age' cement works.































And even more coming next!


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 4, 2008)

In case anyone falls in the sump.  





















Odds and ends of old machinery in the older part of the site.





















Cheers


----------



## Sabtr (Oct 4, 2008)

Nice one Foxylady. 

Lithium and myself came across a similar site only last week. Basically it was an old quarry now used to house machinery and ingredients for the ready-mix industry. I bottled any shots because it was a live site!

I love the old equipment left lying round the site. I guess they kept hold of it just in case it came in handy one day. (I get wrong for doing that at home!)
It looks very dirty there too. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Seahorse (Oct 4, 2008)

Quarries. Hmmm. Now there's a thought. I'd never have imagined myself finding them interesting, but they have a charm all of their own. 

I think I'll have a potter when I get back. In fact, I've a LOT of places to see when I get home.


----------



## Neosea (Oct 4, 2008)

..........


----------



## Neosea (Oct 4, 2008)

..........


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 4, 2008)

Neosea said:


> Must take the sat nav off the 'strange, bizarre and interesting if not dangerous' route selection.



 I thought it was quite funky!

I like your selection of photos, Neosea...excellent choice and superb pics.  You know what we both forgot, though? That pile of burnt reels and spools, which was a bit of an odd find.

Thanks Sausage. We went to another quarry after this one, which was quite different but a bit special. Hopefully I'll get that one posted up tomorrow.


----------



## Neosea (Oct 4, 2008)

..........


----------



## Neosea (Oct 4, 2008)

..........


----------



## Scrub2000 (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm loving THAT place - nice report!!! Cheers for the post and pics!


----------



## timeteamtom (Oct 5, 2008)

greats pics!


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks for all your comments...well, apart from Neosea's that is! Cheeky sod! 

Seahorse, one of the things I've found with quarries are the amount of differences they all have. The one we went to after this one didn't have the works and conveyoer belts, but has a fantastic underground section and workshops to die for. Look forward to seeing your quarry when you explore it.

Cheers


----------



## lost (Oct 5, 2008)

Love your film shots, where do you get them processed?
I should really dig out my clunky old 35mm SLR again.


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 5, 2008)

lost said:


> Love your film shots, where do you get them processed?



Cheers lost.  I get them processed at a local, independant printers. One of the things that makes them so good is the paper they use. They use Konica Centuria which has a great colour balance. They're not cheap, but I can always rely on them.


----------



## Neosea (Oct 5, 2008)

..........


----------



## BigLoada (Oct 5, 2008)

Very nice Foxy, quarries totally rock. You got some wicked angles going on there.


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 5, 2008)

Cheers, Lithium. Another one coming up once we've got the write-up, history, info and photos sorted.


----------

